# zero from nightmare before chirstmas



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i made zero for 2 season prop-on halloween he'll be flying in my cemetary and on chirstmas he'll be part of a display that im still working on..








you can also see him in action here; http://www.hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=268647&postcount=163


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Kewl! I can't wait to see the whole display.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that dog!


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Now that is one kewl looking prop!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome! One of my faviorite movies!

Can't wait to see the display!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awww! love it!!! my first lifesized prop ever was names after Sally--nightmare before christmas rocks !


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking prop and a killer Christmas tree. I guess the kids love it too.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ty - funny thing its my wifes idea to do it


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Love your zero. We ran ours off a mirror ball motor with a long rod through the motor and a counter weight... hit it with a black light. Zero is my wife's fave.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful work.. just watched the vid..sweet prop!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That's great pyro! Really really cool idea.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Manny thats fantastic. I can't wait to see what you come up with. I'm glad you finally brought your wife over to the dark side LOL.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow! Thats great! I always wanted to do a nightmare before Christmas theme for christmas, or for halloween. Thanks for sharing! (BTW i'm sure your neighbors love how you use halloween decorations for christmas too!)


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He's fantastic! Love the video.  That tree is pretty dang cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Like it ..
good idea pyro


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat Pyro.


----------

